# Σ' αγαπώ, κυρά, να κλάνεις, αλλά μην το παρακάνεις.



## Theseus (Sep 28, 2011)

γριά να κλάνεις και όχι να το παρακάνεις 

In what contexts would this proverbial statement be employed?


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

I have changed the title to a more popular version. You have probably also seen (in ΛΚΝ):

Είπαμε, γριά, να κλάνεις κι όχι να το παρακάνεις. (I have added commas.)

There's a similar one (missing in ΛΚΝ): Είπαν στη γριά να κλάσει κι αυτή ξεκολλώθηκε or κι αυτή χέστηκε.

Translations, guys!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

The prosaic: Don't overdo it!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't take it to extremes.
Too much of a good thing is not a good thing.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2011)

In more or less the same context as the similar proverb "είπαν της γριάς να χέσει κι αυτή έκατσε και ξεκωλώθηκε" which is rather less decent, and stronger in meaning because of the presence of χέζω (crap) and ξεκωλώνομαι (excessively tax the anus, to phrase it modestly), two words generally considered more improper than κλάνω (fart). 

Both expressions imply that a concession is made to someone who by nature is somewhat lax in this matter (very old people frequently have difficulties in restraining the flow from said orifice) but the beneficiary is overdoing it because he/she has misinterpreted the concession or is knowingly taking advantage.

Edit: Κάθιδρος πάλι! Well, it was taxing and I'm not a fighter plane (in and out in a jiffy); just a lumbering bomber.  :blush:


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Daeman, you're so right, I have given a rather rare version of the classic proverb.

Πώς είναι και στην ενεργητική διατύπωση, αν θέλουμε να πούμε ότι είπαν στον Βενιζέλο να πάρει μέτρα κι αυτός παίρνει μέτρα για την κάσα μας;


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2011)

Για τον ΕυΒεν, να το παιδέψω. Σε ικετεύω μόνο, μη μου βάλεις την ίδια άσκηση για τον ομουφαγανό, δε θα τ' αντέξω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Βρήκαμε παπά, ας θάψουμε πέντ' έξι;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2011)

Βρήκαμε παπά, ας θάψουμε και τους ζωντανούς, το ξέρω εγώ.


----------

